

Ask HN: First Startup Launch Checklist? - borat4prez

Launching my community based startup in a couple weeks. It&#x27;s a rails app. I&#x27;m a frontend dev and found a great guy on HN to help with the backend. Figured instead of trying to perfect it, I should launch and go from there. Any tips for me? Feeling anxious about it, but I&#x27;m prepared to fail or succeed.
======
ishener
Analytics. The most valuable thing that can come out of an early launch is
insight as to what works and what doesn't. Where are users losing interest and
not engaging?

~~~
borat4prez
Thanks. Do you think Google Analytics would suffice or should I use additional
sources?

